
How to Complain About TSA’s Invasive Screening Procedures - gasull
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/11/stand-against-tsa-invasive-security-procedures
======
makmanalp
Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cac...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Awww.eff.org%2Fdeeplinks%2F2010%2F11%2Fstand-
against-tsa-invasive-security-procedures&btnG=Search)

------
mikegreenberg
The EFF seems down? <http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.eff.org/>

I expect the EFF has a pretty reliable infrastructure considering their
position on a lot of internet trends. Anyone have any speculation about this?

